# Furry dating apps/sites?



## Asher Grey (Jan 21, 2019)

I've been thinking about looking into furry dating apps lately, both for dating and just meeting new people. However, I have seen a lot of complaints about specific ones. Scams, minors using them, poor moderation, etc. 

Are there any that folks are content with, even if only in comparison to others? I looked into Howlr briefly but it seemed the main complaint was that it had so few users.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 21, 2019)

Stay away from Ferzu unless you like attention-starving lunatics. Who are too afraid to actually meet up. 
Howlr from what I know had that zoophilia debacle, so that's a no from me. 
Furrymate I'd argue is a scam considering something as basic as DM's is a subscriber-only feature. 

You're better off dating outside the fandom, mate. I'd recommend checking out OKCupid and/or Tinder. Or you can join larger groups, such as on Telegram, Discord, +++, and start looking around.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 21, 2019)

Don't.
Just don't.
I have tried and even made a thread about it and now I regret


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 21, 2019)

In addition to the above you could always bite the bullet and try going to meets if able to which could lead to a number of things. Who knows, you might get lucky.


----------



## Rayd (Jan 21, 2019)

funnily enough, me and a buddy of mine bought a domain recently with the idea of a furry dating site that's completely devoid of the problems the other sites/apps have, and is completely supported by donations, as opposed to subscriptions. it's been a pretty steady process, and we already have a decent following on discord/telegram. we're hoping to have the site functional and open to the public within the upcoming months.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 21, 2019)

Honestly, in my experience the best way to find a furry to date is to just mess around furry sites/channels/subreddits/groups and go to some conventions, rather than rely on specific dating sites. Socialize, chat with people, visit various local anthro circles, and eventually you'll find somebody to love. I mean, I've found my first girlfriend that way back in the day, and that was purely accidental, lol.


----------



## Asher Grey (Jan 21, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> In addition to the above you could always bite the bullet and try going to meets if able to which could lead to a number of things. Who knows, you might get lucky.


I've never been able to find meets in my area though, even through groups for it


----------



## Asher Grey (Jan 21, 2019)

Doesn't sound like there's any worthwhile ones though, that's a shame


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 21, 2019)

Aprilycan said:


> funnily enough, me and a buddy of mine bought a domain recently with the idea of a furry dating site that's completely devoid of the problems the other sites/apps have, and is completely supported by donations, as opposed to subscriptions. it's been a pretty steady process, and we already have a decent following on discord/telegram. we're hoping to have the site functional and open to the public within the upcoming months.


Oh cool, man!

Let me know how it goes, okay?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 21, 2019)

If there's no good non-furry dating apps what is to be expected of furry ones?

Wouldn't mind using one as a way to meet, mainly since I doubt I'd find anyone and how I don't trust myself to find love.


----------



## Asher Grey (Jan 21, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> If there's no good non-furry dating apps what is to be expected of furry ones?
> 
> Wouldn't mind using one as a way to meet, mainly since I doubt I'd find anyone and how I don't trust myself to find love.


Sounds like a personal problem


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 21, 2019)

Asher Grey said:


> Sounds like a personal problem


The 2nd part, yes. I don't feel compactable with people, but even I accepted that and just want to friend friends.
But the first one is just the case of most if not all of the dating apps are bad, unless there's some magical one that isn't bad.
Only thing I'll use for finding friends is Discord, it's not the best, but it's not bad.


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Jan 22, 2019)

Wow yeah this is such a good idea, I’d love to meet other furry girlz but because of my BPD, GAD, OCD, BDD and fear of pigeons I can’t get out much to meet other people. Getting to know other furries who share my interests in a safe space free from prejudice would be hella awesome. Please let me know if you find somewhere OP!


----------



## Tafari (Mar 6, 2019)

Meet a non furry and gradually turn them to the light side


----------



## Telnac (Mar 6, 2019)

I never thought I'd find a compatabile furry mate but I ended up finding @Tayoria here on FAF. *shrugs*

Just chat and meet ppl here and elsewhere. Find friends and eventually you might find someone special for you.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 6, 2019)

Shameless advertising


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 6, 2019)

Here you go my dude


----------



## Anzelm (Mar 25, 2019)

Tafari said:


> Meet a non furry and gradually turn them to the light side


I tried that, didn’t work out to well for me.


----------



## tioafox (Mar 26, 2019)

Gotta say, I miss pounced.  Being able to see furries near me was great.  Made quite a few friends that way.  I wish someone would find a way to bring it back.


----------



## Italo Fox (Mar 30, 2019)

What about fur meets on meetup.com?

I use meetup somewhat regularly if I want to join something that focuses on a niche. Although it is dependent on how populated your area is too. You might have to venture into a city for meetups and I'm fortunate enough to be not too far from Manhattan.


----------



## Asher Grey (Mar 30, 2019)

Italo Fox said:


> What about fur meets on meetup.com?
> 
> I use meetup somewhat regularly if I want to join something that focuses on a niche. Although it is dependent on how populated your area is too. You might have to venture into a city for meetups and I'm fortunate enough to be not too far from Manhattan.


I'm in Portland, so you'd think it'd work out well, but every time I've tried going to one it's fallen apart somehow. Today there was an event I spent a couple months planning on, everyone who offered to carpool cancelled one way or another, so I'm thinking I'll keep it online for now.


----------



## Italo Fox (Mar 30, 2019)

Asher Grey said:


> I'm in Portland, so you'd think it'd work out well, but every time I've tried going to one it's fallen apart somehow. Today there was an event I spent a couple months planning on, everyone who offered to carpool cancelled one way or another, so I'm thinking I'll keep it online for now.



Huh, that's kind of unfortunate... I would've guessed the west coast would've been a bit more ahead of the curve with the meetup thing.


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 31, 2019)

Asher Grey said:


> I'm in Portland, so you'd think it'd work out well, but every time I've tried going to one it's fallen apart somehow. Today there was an event I spent a couple months planning on, everyone who offered to carpool cancelled one way or another, so I'm thinking I'll keep it online for now.


I'm single and I live near Seattle, what's up


----------



## Asher Grey (Mar 31, 2019)

Zehlua said:


> I'm single and I live near Seattle, what's up


Not much, you?


----------



## Tsume-Balto (Aug 17, 2019)

Zehlua said:


> I'm single and I live near Seattle, what's up



I live in Eatonville


----------



## Tsume-Balto (Aug 17, 2019)

Aprilycan said:


> funnily enough, me and a buddy of mine bought a domain recently with the idea of a furry dating site that's completely devoid of the problems the other sites/apps have, and is completely supported by donations, as opposed to subscriptions. it's been a pretty steady process, and we already have a decent following on discord/telegram. we're hoping to have the site functional and open to the public within the upcoming months.



Any updates?


----------



## Sunara Wolf (Nov 9, 2019)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 56385
> 
> 
> Shameless advertising


yes


----------



## Sunara Wolf (Nov 9, 2019)

i am having that problem myself dude, Ferzu is a definite no no, they banned me within 15 minutes when i explained what i was specifically looking for in a woman and i got hit with phobic this, and phobic that, they all just want hookups it seems man,


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 10, 2019)

Sunara Wolf said:


> they banned me within 15 minutes when i explained what i was specifically looking for in a woman and i got hit with phobic this, and phobic that


I can't say, obviously, what you posted on Ferzu, but based on the thread you created here, I can say that "a woman who was born as a woman" (or anything like "a 'real' woman" - not saying you specifically phrased it that way, just that it's sadly not uncommon) is going to come off a deal more transphobic than "I'm looking for a cis woman." (Even that can have its problems, depending entirely on your reasons for specifically seeking a non-trans partner. Presentation matters.)


----------



## Asher Grey (Nov 11, 2019)

Well....

Not that it's necessarily relevant to this anymore, I think I should conclude my role in this post.

I found the love of my life and we just got married!

We met on Grindr and he became a furry after we met(mostly so my sona can be drawn with his). He was nothing like what I thought was "my type" and I went out with him on a whim. When he needed somewhere to stay after his family kicked him out, a week after our second date, I took a chance and told him he could move in with me temporarily. My family adores him, he's the kindest, most genuine person I've met. I did two things I normally wouldn't have and as a result, I ended up with someone better for me than I thought possible. I realized the guys I'd been chasing on dating sites weren't the best for me romantically all along.

So the only advice I have from this is to take chances. Give more types of people more consideration. Don't dismiss others on minor details or habits because, as we all say, no one is perfect. 

Be it sexual, romantic, or platonic, there's someone out there for everyone who needs it. Sometimes it just takes a while to find them and sometimes you have to take a risk to. I find it tends to work out well in the end.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 11, 2019)

Asher Grey said:


> Well....
> 
> Not that it's necessarily relevant to this anymore, I think I should conclude my role in this post.
> 
> ...



CONGRATULATIONS!!! <the cat pounces on you in a wild hug> That's so awesome for you both! I love hearing about people who are meant to be together meeting up and working out!!! <smiles radiantly> A risk that worked out in love...good on you! <squeezes tighter in joy, then realizes you haven't breathed in the past minute and quickly releases you, blushing sheepishly>


----------



## trivean (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm just here wondering this myself, and after reading all the comments and knowing that I can never seem to find any other furs around me I guess I'll just be alone forever.


----------



## Tsume-Balto (Mar 28, 2020)

quoting_mungo said:


> I can't say, obviously, what you posted on Ferzu, but based on the thread you created here, I can say that "a woman who was born as a woman" (or anything like "a 'real' woman" - not saying you specifically phrased it that way, just that it's sadly not uncommon) is going to come off a deal more transphobic than "I'm looking for a cis woman." (Even that can have its problems, depending entirely on your reasons for specifically seeking a non-trans partner. Presentation matters.)



I dont see how knowing what your type is or isnt is considered phobic. If you know what your are looking for, as limiting as that is, it's that person's right.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 28, 2020)

Tsume-Balto said:


> I dont see how knowing what your type is or isnt is considered phobic. If you know what your are looking for, as limiting as that is, it's that person's right.


And I acknowledged that. The difference is in how you present that preference. If you say you’re looking for a cis woman and phrase it in a way that suggests that you hold their womanhood as more legitimate than trans* women’s, that’s transphobic. If you do it in a way that denigrates genital reassignment surgery, that’s transphobic. If you just say “I would personally prefer to date a cis woman,” that isn’t in itself an issue. The issue lies in statements of preference that devalue the womanhood of trans* women.

You can prefer brunettes over blondes without suggesting blondes are less intelligent. If you did state that you won’t date a blonde because they’re airheads, people would have every right to call you on that, as well.


----------



## Tsume-Balto (Mar 29, 2020)

I mean, I get it, but I also dont really see the point in calling someone out for it either. It's one of those things, to me, that it is fruitless in-fighting when the real battles are much much bigger.


----------



## Tsume-Balto (Mar 29, 2020)

Dont get me wrong, I'm not trying to down play trans right and how they are perceived in the world.


----------



## Tennet_G (Jun 11, 2021)

Any new updates on what sites are good for dating and long term relationships for fellow furries? I know my options currently is Ferzu and Howlr. Furrymate is just a scam.
Between Ferzu and Howlr, I am leaning on Ferzu at the moment. It isn't great or ideal and most people there seem to be there just for fun or to make friends, and not for a long term romantic commitment. Howlr.. Well, I only get like 3 results when I narrow down my search for what kind of people I want to date, and the scene there seems pretty empty, at least for me.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 11, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> Any new updates on what sites are good for dating and long term relationships for fellow furries? I know my options currently is Ferzu and Howlr. Furrymate is just a scam.
> Between Ferzu and Howlr, I am leaning on Ferzu at the moment. It isn't great or ideal and most people there seem to be there just for fun or to make friends, and not for a long term romantic commitment. Howlr.. Well, I only get like 3 results when I narrow down my search for what kind of people I want to date, and the scene there seems pretty empty, at least for me.


I haven’t seen or tried Ferzu, and I have no reason to for obvious reasons of being in a relationship.
But honestly to keep it simple, I’d advice against howlr, not only does it seem so meh, and even if you weren’t picky (not to say you are but in general), you likely won’t get a long lasting relationship, let alone friendship. Most just go elsewhere after realising on telegram or discord that I’m not interested in anything sexual.

Even being generous by assuming I had like 36 likes? Before I deleted it, I still didn’t get much and the likes are just... well kind of like bookmarking but forgetting to remove it, so don’t drell too much on that.

Honestly, dating sites don’t feel like dating and seem more like a place for one offs, you’re better of just talking to people and well hoping to get a strong enough connection you two stick together and go out.


----------



## Tennet_G (Jun 11, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> I haven’t seen or tried Ferzu, and I have no reason to for obvious reasons of being in a relationship.
> But honestly to keep it simple, I’d advice against howlr, not only does it seem so meh, and even if you weren’t picky (not to say you are but in general), you likely won’t get a long lasting relationship, let alone friendship. Most just go elsewhere after realising on telegram or discord that I’m not interested in anything sexual.
> 
> Even being generous by assuming I had like 36 likes? Before I deleted it, I still didn’t get much and the likes are just... well kind of like bookmarking but forgetting to remove it, so don’t drell too much on that.
> ...


I am not too great on the whole talking to people side of things. I prefer dating sites because it makes it easy to just talk to people and let them know your intent right off the bat is not to make friends, but to find love and a partner to spend the rest of your life with. That's not to say friendship isn't important in a romantic relationship. I know it is, I just don't find any interest in making friends currently. My only intent is to find love and it's easier when there is a dedicated compartment for that sort of search.


----------



## Diseam (Jul 21, 2021)

Rayd said:


> funnily enough, me and a buddy of mine bought a domain recently with the idea of a furry dating site that's completely devoid of the problems the other sites/apps have, and is completely supported by donations, as opposed to subscriptions. it's been a pretty steady process, and we already have a decent following on discord/telegram. we're hoping to have the site functional and open to the public within the upcoming months.


Hows it coming along now?


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 21, 2021)

Honestly all of it depends on luck and not “skill”. It’s simply rather a waiting game to see who is going to open up and embrace for who you are. Competition and shitty people lower the chances sadly, but who said society was fair in the first place?


----------



## KippLink (Jul 22, 2021)

Other than Howlr personally idk because other places like furrydate/furrymate are a scam and ferzu has some serious community problems. I think maybe just ordinary dating websites and identify as a furry if you are looking specifically for other furries to connect with and i think there is also a furry meet up board here on the forums.


----------



## Rayd (Sep 20, 2021)

Diseam said:


> Hows it coming along now?


i keep getting asked about this in pm's so i'm just going to say this here so i hopefully don't have to explain it again anymore.

for all i know the site concept has been long abandoned since like 2 years ago because the owner and main developer of the site got exposed as a child groomer and doxxer. everyone that supported him before knowing this including i have since ditched him. i don't even remember his name anymore and have no idea if he's still working on the site. i'd like to be able to say "watch out for (x) site if it pops up" but the name we were gonna go with was super generic and i don't want to screw over any other sites that may share the same name right now or in the future out of coincidence. i was super excited about this idea especially since i was promised payment for assisting in the project, but in hindsight it was most definitely never going to work out even if the dude wasn't a weirdo and i kind of regret mentioning it here.


----------



## Olle99ho67 (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi im new


----------



## Olle99ho67 (Sep 28, 2021)

Love furry


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 29, 2021)

Olle99ho67 said:


> Love furry


@Olle99ho67 Alrighty.... welcome to the club. ☺


----------



## Filter (Sep 29, 2021)

A furry checkbox on a mainstream dating site might work. Or a question that's answered privately, but figures into the algorithm.


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Oct 1, 2021)

its changed a lot, but I actually had great luck with ferzu. I got engaged actually, coming up on 2 years, and almost 4 total of being with them.
But once it got out of a beta phase, the app went to poo, the user interface got terrible on the web version, notifications stopped working, and then they wanted you to pay for a lot of the functionality - 10 messages per day limit or something silly.


----------



## furdoma19 (Dec 26, 2021)

ive also made good experiences with ferzu. grindr does turn out to be a decent furry dating site as well. Loads of furries on there. Check out this article if you're interested in other furry dating options, as it provides a brief overview of all the options in the UK.


----------

